# cycling a new tank miracle cure???



## vaquero

Ok so I found a new product I hadn't heard of before. It is Fluval Biologicl Inhancer. I have nothing to lose in cycling my new tank so I started using it today. It has bio flocs in it. When I first poured the initial 25ml into the tank you really notice the bio flocs as it spreads throughout the tank. Three day application 25ml first day, 10ml the second and third day and the tank should be fine to add fish. I WILL KEEP YOU ALL ON TOP OF THIS and let you know my numbers daily throughout the third day of treatments. If it works like they say, then there is no more two week cycling for me. I say "IF" it works. If any of you have tried this with negative results please let me know and I will see if the same happens here


----------



## vaquero

This is the info from the Hagen website:
Fluval Biological Enhancer is a responsive biological aquarium supplement that immediately inoculates aquarium water with a powerful team of beneficial bacteria, providing a safe biological habitat for your fish.

It goes to work fast, releasing massive amounts of beneficial bacteria that eliminate toxic ammonia and nitrites while creating a biologically well-balanced aquarium for healthy fish to thrive. 
Fluval Biological Enhancer is strongly recommended for new aquariums, as they do not contain the necessary concentrations of beneficial bacteria required to metabolize the waste that fish produce. It quickly establishes safe and essential conditions in new aquarium setups, so that you can introduce fish to new aquariums immediately.

Regular application helps to competitively exclude the establishment of undesirable bacteria in aquariums.

Fluval Biological Enhancer provides consistent results thanks to our unique and proprietary bio-floc technology that ensures product stability, efficacy and shelf life. High-quality production processes ensure that every container contains pure, safe bacterial colonies, free of undesirable contaminants.

Key Features:

For fresh and saltwater aquariums
Powerful team of beneficial bacteria immediately inoculates aquarium water
Creates a safe biological habitat for your fish
Prevents loss of fish
Eliminates ammonia and nitrite
All-natural product
Will not harm plants, animals or humans
Bio-floc technology ensures product stability, efficacy and shelf life
Every container contains pure, safe bacterial colonies, free of undesirable contaminants
Does not require refrigeration
Size: 1 oz (30 mL)
Other sizes available:

A8346 Fluval Biological Enhancer, 1 oz (30 mL)
A8348 Fluval Biological Enhancer, 4 oz (120 mL)
A8359 Fluval Biological Enhancer, 8.4 oz (250 mL)
A8352 Fluval Biological Enhancer, 0.5 US gal (2 L)


----------



## Qozux

I'm looking forward to hearing how this goes. Are you still dosing ammo?


----------



## vaquero

No I am stopping after only one dose. I will post some numbers tonight then each day up to Saturday as they will be the last dosing


----------



## vaquero

Ok ammonia is at 2 ppm and that is after one dose of ammonia yesterday and one treatment of the fluval bacteria today about 14 hours apart. I am not dosing anymore with ammonia and solely going to use the new stuff. I wlll post numbers tomorrow night as I will be adding the second dose in the morning


----------



## Austinite

Keep us posted....I am suspicious though, it's too easy...it feels like there can't be totally effective shortcuts to creating a strong bacteria colony


----------



## vaquero

Tonight at 7pm I checked the water for ammonia. It was still at 2ppm so I did a 30% water change. It immediately came down to 1ppm after 1/2 hour of waiting and is holding steady(i just checked it 10 minutes ago @ 8:40pm). I will check on the water tomorrow night after adding the last treatment in the morning. I will check the nitrates and nitrites and ammonia levels as well tomorrow night and report back.


----------



## cichlid-gal

Just remember...if your readings show ammonia or nitrites, you are not cycled. Both of those must be zero and your tank must be able to convert ammonia and nitrite within a 24 hour period (that is why you add the ammonia...to see if the conversion is taking place). Nitrate readings should not be taken until those conversions happen. Getting impatient and tinkering with your fishless cycle can do more damage than good. The fishless cycle works but it takes time. Patience is the key...just be patient. Conversion will happen.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Ammonia at 2 ppm? Why change water? Is there fish in the tank?


----------



## vaquero

I added the last dose 15 min ago (7:00am) and now I wait to see what the numbers are tonight. like I said in the beginning, this is a test to see if the Fluval product does what it claims to do. It does seem to have a lot of good bacteria in it and IF this works then I will continue to use this product when cycling New tanks. This is only a test!! If it does not work, then I have a few more weeks of cycling this tank and I will let everyone know about the product and it inability to quickly cycle any fishless tank. I know there are many doubters and skeptics out there, but hey, let's give this product a chance before condemning it. Maybe this Fluval product is legit, maybe it isn't. My test should prove it either way, yes?? I know now and concur with most of you on the merits of fishless cycling, it is a proven method, but you just never know- this could work also. That's why I'm giving this a chance, and if it doesn't work, I have not lost anything I will continue to complete my fishless cycle.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Yea that all makes sense, but why change water if there are no fish in the tank? 2 ppm isn't a high enough ammo content to warrant a change. I guess I just don't get it...


----------



## vaquero

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Yea that all makes sense, but why change water if there are no fish in the tank? 2 ppm isn't a high enough ammo content to warrant a change. I guess I just don't get it...


I did so because the ammonia was at too high for it to cycle properly as with what I am trying to accomplish with the new product. I wanted to get it to nearly 0ppm then begin the new cycle therapy bug it didn't happen as I wished


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

I would think that the product would need a food source.


----------



## vaquero

It still does there is about .75ppm of ammonia as of 4:50 today, so there is a good food source still. I don't plan on really checking until tonight and I will check nitrates and nitrates to see where they are at if any


----------



## vaquero

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I would think that the product would need a food source.


It actually never stated that it needed a food source, just treat three times then it is safe to add fish. Like I stated I am only trying this to see if It really works or not.


----------



## vaquero

Ok after just checking at 8pm the ammonia it is between 0.25 and 0.50 PPM. Down quite a bit from earlier testing. So I guess the product is doing what it claims, but to be sure I am going to let it go one more day and then check out the levels late tomorrow. So far it is taking a little longer than expected or claimed by the product manufacturer. Say what you will, I think this product will do what it claims, but at a slower rate than claimed. See you tomorrow.


----------



## vaquero

Ok I have returned home (7:25 pm), checked the water chemistry and the ammonia is about 0.05-0.10ppm (down from 2.00 ppm at the start of all this testing), zero nitrates and zero nitrites. PH is about 7.2 which is straight from my faucet so I cannot change that. It is the same in my 75 Gallon African cichlid tank. So I am doing other things now, but in awhile, the female lab that is holding will be going into the newly cycled tank. I'll let you know how that goes as well. Looks like Fluval has a product that actually works in helping to cycle a tank, although slower than they claimed it would be ready in time for fish. If I could post pics I would show you the proof by letting you see water tests I have taken.


----------



## walzon1

Thanks for the updates, I always read posts and people say they will update and never do. Are you actually still dosing as your testing?


----------



## b3w4r3

If ammonia is going down, but nitrite, and nitrate are still 0 what is happening to this ammonia? You did a water change, so that reduced the ammonia, but I don't see any evidence of a cycle even starting yet.


----------



## vaquero

The water change was to help reduce the Ammonia I added so I could start the new product testing. 30% water change wasn't enough so I just continued what I was doing


----------



## k7gixxerguy

The only way that you are going to see if it works is if they have a food source. You need enough ammonia in there to feed them enough to get a large enough number of BB to work with a full stocklist. I think that your thought process on verifying how much this product works is a bit flawed. Kinda like if you said eating a full plate of spaghetti gives you heartburn and tums are supposed to sooth that, so you eat a third of a plate and are waiting to see if it works. I'm not trying to pick on you or be rude, just not understanding how you will quantify that it is safe. Regardless though if you get it to convert both ammonia and nitrites within 24 hours, it would only take a few days to catch up to higher bioloads, basically you would be setting up a minicycle from what I am reading. Personally, I would dose it back up to 2-3 ppm and watch it from there. Unless of course you only intend on adding a few fish at a time and not your whole stocklist at once, then using a smaller dose of ammonia should be fine. I'd want as many active BB in there as I could get though and if your actual fish bioload is less than some will just go dormant.


----------



## GTZ

k7gixxerguy said:


> The only way that you are going to see if it works is if they have a food source. You need enough ammonia in there to feed them enough to get a large enough number of BB to work with a full stocklist. I think that your thought process on verifying how much this product works is a bit flawed. Kinda like if you said eating a full plate of spaghetti gives you heartburn and tums are supposed to sooth that, so you eat a third of a plate and are waiting to see if it works. I'm not trying to pick on you or be rude, just not understanding how you will quantify that it is safe. Regardless though if you get it to convert both ammonia and nitrites within 24 hours, it would only take a few days to catch up to higher bioloads, basically you would be setting up a minicycle from what I am reading. Personally, I would dose it back up to 2-3 ppm and watch it from there. Unless of course you only intend on adding a few fish at a time and not your whole stocklist at once, then using a smaller dose of ammonia should be fine. I'd want as many active BB in there as I could get though and if your actual fish bioload is less than some will just go dormant.


Agreed, flawed process. A properly established colony of bacteria will convert 2-3ppm ammonia within 24 hours with 0 nitrite and a positive nitrate reading. This is what you should be waiting for. 
Reducing the ammonia through water changes does nothing to provide evidence that the product is working. Perhaps start over, since it appears that you're no where near cycled at the moment.


----------



## vaquero

Ok I'll try that out, I'm only putting in one yellow lab which is holding. After she spits she is going right back to the main tank and the fry will be raised in the ten gallon until they are big enough to sell or put a few in the 75 Gallon.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Best not to add anything, especially a holding mother/fry to an uncycled tank.


----------



## vaquero

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Best not to add anything, especially a holding mother/fry to an uncycled tank.


I changed my canister filter and cut huge piece of it nd put in in with the hob filter on th ten. This should help it cycle a little quicker????


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

For sure. If it's just a 10 gallon, I'd bet it was able to convert that last bit of ammonia. But I would still check your water to make sure the end result is a small nitrate reading.


----------



## vaquero

Iggy Newcastle said:


> For sure. If it's just a 10 gallon, I'd bet it was able to convert that last bit of ammonia. But I would still check your water to make sure the end result is a small nitrate reading.


Will do tonight thanks for the advice


----------



## vaquero

vaquero said:


> Iggy Newcastle said:
> 
> 
> 
> For sure. If it's just a 10 gallon, I'd bet it was able to convert that last bit of ammonia. But I would still check your water to make sure the end result is a small nitrate reading.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do tonight thanks for the advice
Click to expand...

Ok ten gallon is cycled. Trace amounts of ammonia no nitrates and a trace of nitrites. Ammonia out of my faucet tests at 0.25 ppm and PH is 7.5 from faucet And hard water test is 8.4. Yellow lab is in ten gallon and we are waiting for her to spit out the fry.


----------



## GTZ

Ammonia/nitrite should be 0. Nitrate should not be 0.
Continue to monitor the 10g daily while the fish is in there. You may need to dose a dechlorinator (recommend Seachem Prime) every 24-36 hours to detoxify any ammonia and nitrite being produced.

Fishless Cycling


----------



## vaquero

GTZ said:


> Ammonia/nitrite should be 0. Nitrate should not be 0.
> Continue to monitor the 10g daily while the fish is in there. You may need to dose a dechlorinator (recommend Seachem Prime) every 24-36 hours to detoxify any ammonia and nitrite being produced.
> 
> Fishless Cycling


Ok I will monitor it a lot and go get some of the product you mentioned today when the LFS opens. Thanks for the advice!


----------

